# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Εξ. Συσκευή για client?

## peros550

Ξέρω ότι έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα...

Αλλά το ανοίγω εκ νέου, μια και πλέον έχουμε την απουσία ενός μεγάλου παίχτη (Dlink 900).

Παρακαλώ εδώ να γράψουμε όλες τις συσκευές που μπορούν να παίξουν σαν client μαζί με τα πλεονεκτήματα/μειονεκτήματα τους. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## papashark

ovislink

Φανταστικό μηχανάκι, και σε πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## johny_sketo

Αναφέρεσαι σε άμεση αγορά προϊόντος ή απλά ενημερωτικά;;;Διότι για άμεση αγορά το 900ΑΡ μπορεί και να υπάρχει ακόμα σε μερικά μαγαζιά.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## peros550

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την πολύ γρήγορη απάντηση.

Έψαξα σε priveshop , και δεν βρήκα το Dlink. 

Αλλά επειδή το έφτιαξα με σκοπό να γίνει αναφορά και σε επόμενους.... λέω να συζητήσουμε για οτιδήποτε άλλο υπάρχει εκτός Dlink.

Το ovislink (WL-5460AP) έχει αντίστοιχο radio με το Dlink? πολύ χειρότερο? 

Επίσης υπάρχει και το WRT54, ανάμεσα στα 2 τις θα προτείνατε?

----------


## papashark

> Το ovislink (WL-5460AP) έχει αντίστοιχο radio με το Dlink? πολύ χειρότερο?


Κανένα σημερινό μηχανάκι δεν πρόκειται να έχει το radio που είχαν τα μηχανάκια με 802.11b

Αλλωστε το μέτρο σύγκρισης δεν είναι με το 900άρι, αλλά με τις σημερινές διαθέσιμες επιλογές.

Μεταξύ wrt και Ovislink, το πρώτο έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις τα βασικά από Linux για να επιβιώσεις, το δεύτερο είναι πολύ πιο Plug ang play

----------


## johny_sketo

Ψάχνοντας μπορεί να βρεις και άλλα μαγαζιά που μπορεί να το έχουν. 
Το ovislink δεν το γνωρίζω απλώς παραθέτω την σελλίδα της εταιρίας που αναφέρει τα χαρακτηριστικά του. 

http://www.ovislink.com.tw/WL5460AP.htm

----------


## dti

Σχετικό topic: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23461
Πάντως για εξωτερική συσκευή client που να είναι ευέλικτη και συμβατή για πιθανή αναβάθμιση κάποια στιγμή, εγώ θα πρότεινα κάποιο φθηνό routerboard (112, 153) ή κανένα wrap με κάποια καλή κάρτα miniPCI για 802.11b, μέσα σε κουτάκι. 
Θα γλυτώσετε τα γνωστά προβλήματα που πέρασαν και περνούν οι clients που νομίζουν οτι με soho συσκευές θα κάνουν σωστή δουλειά...
Επιπλέον, αν θέλετε να είστε μέσα στα επιτρεπόμενα όρια εκπομπής (20 dbm) με τα routerboards / wraps και μια καλή κάρτα miniPCI έχετε πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να παίζετε χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανεβάζετε ισχύ...
Υπάρχει βέβαια κάποια διαφορά στην τιμή, αλλά αυτή μετριάζεται από το γεγονός οτι τα poe για τα routerboards / wraps είναι πάμφθηνα σε σχέση με εκείνα των dlink / linksys...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ετσι για να θυμομασται οι παλιοτεροι εγω απο τη δουλεια πεφτω σαν client στον jabarlee με οτι καλυτερο εχει βγει σε b cicsco workgroup bridge 350
το μονο κακο του οτι το απ πρεπει να ειναι cisco αλλα απο αποδοση απαιχτο

----------


## alasondro

αν έχεις γνώση linux ή θες να πειραματιστείς 
η καλύτερη λύση είναι η εξής....

παίρνεις από το ebay κάποιο μηχάνηματακι που παίρνει
openwrt αλλά έχει και αφαιρούμενη mini pci
( μπορείς να δεις ποιές είναι αυτά εδώ http://toh.openwrt.org )
με κόστος γύρω στα 35-40 ευρώ και μετά αγοράζεις
μια prism mini pci κάρτα 
όπως αυτή
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403480
ή αυτή
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=63

To καλό με αυτή την λύση είναι οτι αν θελήσεις να γίνεις κάποια
στιγμή backbone βγάζεις την κάρτα βάζεις μια που παίζει σε a και
είσαι έτοιμος....

----------


## peros550

Είμαστε έτοιμοι να κάνουμε την αγορά για συσκευή σαν client. 

Εχουμε αγοράσει πιάτο και feder, ιστό... έχει γίνει στόχευση σε AP, επικοινωνία με τον διαχειριστή... 

τώρα μένει να πάρουμε τον εξοπλισμό και να τον βαλουμε σε κουτί.... 

Ψάχνουμε μια συσκευή κάτι σαν WRT54G ή D-link900 , ουσιαστικά ένα κουτί. To WRT54 υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας έχει ικανοποιήσει το RF κομάτι του. Το D-Link είναι πλέον αρκετά δυσεύρετο.... 

Εχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο? Το ovislink θα παίξει με 2 pc από πίσω?

Είμαστε 2 στην πολυκατοικία.

Ευχαριστώ
Γιάννης

----------


## papashark

Μια χαρά θα παίξει το Ovislink...

----------


## Neron

Είδα λίγο το Ovislink και μου φάνηκε αρκετά καλο. Και rssi δείχνει και στα 5Ghz παίζει  ::   ::   ::  . Είναι όντως τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται ? Γιατι η τιμούλα του είναι κάπως.... Δουλεύει χωρίς Flashάρισμα όπως το παίρνω? Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα φίλο που θέλει να γίνει Client στην περιχή της Αγίας Παρασκευής. Και τελικά τι παραπάνω έχει το Wrt54g ή wrt54gl? Εμένα μάλλον καλύτερο μου φαίνεται το Ovislink.

Εγώ έχω ένα WRT54GL και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν ξέρετε τι γίνεται με τα καινούρια που βρίσκω στην αγορά. Παίρνουν DD-WRT v23 η κάποιο ποιο καινούριο, κι αν ναι ποιο? δουλεύουν ? γιατί πριν από κανένα χρόνο είχα μπλέξει με ένα WRT54GL και απο όσο θυμάμαι κάποια version (5 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν έπαιρνε openwt

Γενικά αν κάποιος έχει αγοράσει πρόσφατα τέτοιο εξοπλιμό (WRT54GL ή G) ας μας πει για το τι παίζει αυτήν την περίοδο με τα versions που κυκλοφορούν

----------


## gvaf

Και το EZ3 απο τον aerial καλό είναι (σκέτο όμως χωρίς power supply) .
Σε λίγο θα έχω στα χέρια μου και ένα Motorola WR850g (openWRT-DDwrt) και θα σας πω .

BTW το ovislink ποιός το έχει (κατάστημα) ?

----------


## gadgetakias

> Είδα λίγο το Ovislink και μου φάνηκε αρκετά καλο. Και rssi δείχνει και στα 5Ghz παίζει    . Είναι όντως τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται ? Γιατι η τιμούλα του είναι κάπως.... Δουλεύει χωρίς Flashάρισμα όπως το παίρνω? Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα φίλο που θέλει να γίνει Client στην περιχή της Αγίας Παρασκευής. Και τελικά τι παραπάνω έχει το Wrt54g ή wrt54gl? Εμένα μάλλον καλύτερο μου φαίνεται το Ovislink.


Σε ποιό Ovislink αναφέρεσαι;
Γενικά τα ovislink είναι αρκετά Plug-n-play χωρίς αλλαγές firmware κτλ.
Ο "αντικαταστάτης" του D-Link DWL-900AP+ είναι το Ovislink WL-5460AP.
Εάν θέλεις κάτι που να παίζει και στα 5GHz τότε κοιτά το Ovislink WLA-5000AP.
Σχετικά μετα LinkSys το WRT54GL είναι το κλασσικό για OpenWRT κτλ. και παίζει καλά. Μην παιδευτείς με WRT54G ή WRT54GS.

----------


## Neron

OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP
Το βρίσκεις στο priveshop
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1154486031

Ερώτηση:
με αυτό το μηχανάκι έχω ένδειξη rssi και noise ή έστω κάποια άλλη τιμή για το signalstrength ή θα χρειαστώ άλλο εξοπλισμό για στόχευση όπως γινόταν με το D-Link DWL-900AP+ ?

----------


## jkarabas

> Και το EZ3 απο τον aerial καλό είναι (σκέτο όμως χωρίς power supply) .
> Σε λίγο θα έχω στα χέρια μου και ένα Motorola WR850g (openWRT-DDwrt) και θα σας πω .
> 
> BTW το ovislink ποιός το έχει (κατάστημα) ?


Παιδιά έχω παραγγείλει το EZ3 απο το aerial κομπλέ με κουτι και όλα τα καλούδια. 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...ba94a9290ca3e0
Απο βδομάδα που θα έχω στήσει θα σας πώ εντυπώσεις. Πάντως γενικώς ακούγονται καλά λόγια.

----------


## 2fast4u

Χαίρετε.

Έχει κανένας εμπειρία από το ακόλουθο AP σαν client;
LEVEL ONE WAP-0006
http://www.eshop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616369

Απ' ό,τι διάβασα στα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά στο παραπάνω site και στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά που χρειάζεται μία συσκευή client, εφόσον τα κατάλαβα καλά.

Σε σχέση με το ovislink WL-5460AP αξίζει;

----------


## machine22

Η συνέχεια ...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25885
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25885

----------


## 2fast4u

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου μηνύματός μου οφείλω να πω τις εντυπώσεις από το level one WAP-0006 που αγόρασα.

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω dlink 900AP+ και καθότι δεν έμαθα αν τα ovislink 5460 έχουν καλή συμβατότητα με τα DLink 900AP+, αποφάσισα να πάω για το φτηνό, αφού όλα θα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως στην τύχη.

Κακή επιλογή...

Ενώ συνδέεται σταθερά πάνω σε Linksys WAG354G και σε Zyxel 660HW, δεν φαίνεται να συνεργάζεται καθόλου καλά με DLink 900AP+. Έκανα πολλές δοκιμές και μάλιστα με τo Zyxel είχα αρκετά χειρότερο σήμα σε σχέση με το DLink, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ, παρά μόνο 2 φορές για πάνω από μία ώρα (σε 802.11b έγιναν οι δοκιμές).

Η συνήθης συμπεριφορά του ήταν συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις (με μέτριο σήμα δοκιμάστηκε) και εκ νέου ψάξιμο για επανασύνδεση σε όλα τα κανάλια. Δυστυχώς, όταν δουλεύει σε client mode δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το κανάλι. Τα ψάχνει όλα αυτόματα. Αυτό έχει το κακό ότι αν αποσυνδεθεί δεν ψάχνει στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι που είχε συνδεθεί πριν, αλλά σε όλα.

Έχει site survey με ένδειξη MAC, SSID, καθώς και την πολύ χρήσιμη ένδειξη ισχύος σήματος, αλλά τι να το κάνεις αν δεν συνεργάζεται καλά με τα DLink που έχουν οι περισσότεροι κομβούχοι.

Οι δοκιμές έγιναν αντικαθιστώντας στη θέση του το ξαδερφάκι του Level One WAP-0003, με το οποίο η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά. Οι αποσυνδέσεις μειώθηκαν κατά πολύ και κυρίως επανασυνδέεται αμέσως, αφού ψάχνει μόνο το κανάλι στο οποίο είχε συνδεθεί πριν.

Τελικά από το Ovislink 5460 έχουμε αναφορές σχετικά με την συμβατότητά του με DLink 900AP+; Και αυτό που με καίει...: Όταν δουλεύει σαν client, μπορείς να του ρυθμίσεις σταθερά το κανάλι στο οποίο θα ψάχνει, όπως στο WAP-0003 ή θα τα παίρνει όλα σβάρνα όταν αποσυνδέεται (δεν μιλάω για την περίπτωση του site survey όπου πρέπει να τα ελέγχει όλα).

----------


## papashark

το ovislink 5460 παίζει με το dlink900+

----------


## bak

Απο απόδοση πως παει ? (και σε σχεση με τα Dlink..) όποιος το κατέχει ας μας πει εντυπώσεις.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## acoul

για client θα έπερνα wrap που αναβαθμίζεται σε κόμβο Bx. είναι οικονομικός εξοπλισμός που δεν θα μείνει στο ράφι και έχει καλή αξία μεταπώλησης !!

----------


## papashark

> για client θα έπερνα wrap που αναβαθμίζεται σε κόμβο *ημίBx*. είναι οικονομικός εξοπλισμός που δεν θα μείνει στο ράφι και έχει καλή αξία μεταπώλησης !!


Διόρθωσα λαθάκι που έκανε ο acoul

Τα Wrap δεν κάνουν για ΒΒ εκτός αν είναι με μια κάρτα μόνο του και δεν ρουτάρει καν....

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> για client θα έπερνα wrap που αναβαθμίζεται σε κόμβο *ημίBx*. είναι οικονομικός εξοπλισμός που δεν θα μείνει στο ράφι και έχει καλή αξία μεταπώλησης !!
> 
> 
> Διόρθωσα λαθάκι που έκανε ο acoul
> 
> Τα Wrap δεν κάνουν για ΒΒ εκτός αν είναι με μια κάρτα μόνο του και δεν ρουτάρει καν....


μάλλον δεν θα έχεις ακούσει για τον υπερκόμβο katsaros_m βασισμένο αποκλειστικά σε wrap !!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Τραγούδα όσο θες, είσαι λίγο φάλτσος βέβαια, αλλά το πολύ πολύ να καταλήξεις φιμωμένος και κρεμασμένος ανάποδα από το δέντρο που έχεις το σπιτάκι σου, όσο εμείς τρώμε αγριογούρουνα (και άμα περιμένεις να σου αφήσουμε μεζέ εγώ και ο Κατσαρός, μάλλον νηστικός θα μήνεις  ::   ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

> μάλλον δεν θα έχεις ακούσει για τον υπερκόμβο katsaros_m βασισμένο αποκλειστικά σε wrap !!


  ::   ::   ::  


Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;

 ::

----------


## ngia

για client ναι..και για μικρό-τερματικό Β κόμβο..

Διαφορετικά awmn σε wrap είναι σαν star trek σε skoda.
Σαν να μην φτάνει αυτό , ανά if το κόστος είναι επίσης μεγαλύτερο.. (αλλά για τα ξένα χρήματα δε μας πολυνοιάζει εε .. όπως λέμε 200ε/andrew )

To wrap δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί ούτε ένα a, αν αυτό είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54 με fastframes, nstreme κτλ
To routerboard πάλι οριακά καλύπτει ένα if - που να εργάζεται με όλες τις δυνατότητες που δίνει το atheros. 


Μιας που είπες το παράδειγμα του katsaroy ..9 if σε 5 wrap..
5x(100+15)=575e
Με δύο πολύ καλές mobo σε δύο κουτιά
2 x(25 + 20 + 15 + 25)=170ε και βέβαια υπερπολλαπλάσια δύναμη προώθησης πακέτων.

1κατανάλωση 5x4=20e/έτος
2κατανάλωση 2x50=100e/έτος

----------


## acoul

ο ngia κερδίζει για μια ακόμη φορά τον τίτλο του μάγειρα μια και συγκρίνει μαύρες τιμές με τιμές εμπορίου... οι παντογνώστες που εκφράζουν απόψεις σε θέματα wrap/linux - madwifi-ng αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι δεν έχουν πιάσει καν στα χέρια τους κάτι τέτοιο πόσο μάλλον δουλέψει σε πραγματικές συνθήκες μια τέτοια λύση ...

----------


## ngia

> ο ngia κερδίζει για μια ακόμη φορά τον τίτλο του μάγειρα μια και συγκρίνει μαύρες τιμές με τιμές εμπορίου... οι παντογνώστες που εκφράζουν απόψεις σε θέματα wrap/linux - madwifi-ng αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι δεν έχουν πιάσει καν στα χέρια τους κάτι τέτοιο πόσο μάλλον δουλέψει σε πραγματικές συνθήκες μια τέτοια λύση ...


Τα pc είναι ισχυρότερα από τα wrap και κοστίζουν φθηνότερα (μπορεί και καθόλου), δε χρειάζεται να ξέρεις μαγειρική για να το καταλάβεις.
Αν έχουμε κάτι που να έχει ισχύ PCιου, κατανάλωση wrap, επεκτασιμότητα pcιου και κοστίζει όσο ένα wrap θα το προτιμήσουμε, μέχρι τότε όμως δε μπορούμε να γεμίζουμε την αποθήκη μας σαβούρα.
Ότι άλλο θέμα το s/w και άλλο το h/w είναι αυτονόητο, δεν έχει σχέση παντογνωσίας ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## spirosco

Αλεξ ξερω ενα καλο embeded που πληρει τις αυστηρες προδιαγραφες που θετεις.
Δεν ξερω αν θα παιξει ο madwifi-ng, σιγουρα ομως παιζει ο madwifi-xikap...

cheers

----------


## alasondro

> Τα pc είναι ισχυρότερα από τα wrap και κοστίζουν φθηνότερα (μπορεί και καθόλου), δε χρειάζεται να ξέρεις μαγειρική για να το καταλάβεις.
> Αν έχουμε κάτι που να έχει ισχύ PCιου, κατανάλωση wrap, επεκτασιμότητα pcιου και κοστίζει όσο ένα wrap θα το προτιμήσουμε, μέχρι τότε όμως δε μπορούμε να γεμίζουμε την αποθήκη μας σαβούρα.
> Ότι άλλο θέμα το s/w και άλλο το h/w είναι αυτονόητο, δεν έχει σχέση παντογνωσίας ή κάτι άλλο.


http://www.soekris.com/net5501.htm
λίγο υπομονή 

 ::   ::

----------


## 2fast4u

Θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ να γράφετε τις χρήσιμες απόψεις σας για τον εξοπλισμό για bb στο σχετικό νήμα;
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25885

Με τον τρόπο αυτό οι πληροφορίες θα είναι πιο εύκολα προσπελάσιμες από κάποιον και δεν θα μαγαρίζεται και το νήμα αυτό που αφορά συσκευές για client.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Τα pc είναι ισχυρότερα από τα wrap και κοστίζουν φθηνότερα (μπορεί και καθόλου), δε χρειάζεται να ξέρεις μαγειρική για να το καταλάβεις.
> Αν έχουμε κάτι που να έχει ισχύ PCιου, κατανάλωση wrap, επεκτασιμότητα pcιου και κοστίζει όσο ένα wrap θα το προτιμήσουμε, μέχρι τότε όμως δε μπορούμε να γεμίζουμε την αποθήκη μας σαβούρα.
> Ότι άλλο θέμα το s/w και άλλο το h/w είναι αυτονόητο, δεν έχει σχέση παντογνωσίας ή κάτι άλλο.
> 
> 
> http://www.soekris.com/net5501.htm
> λίγο υπομονή


ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η ομάδα των Ν. προαστίων και κάποιες άλλες ψυχές μετρημένες στα δάκτυλα και φυσάει ακόμη αέρας R&D και ψάξιμο γενικότερα στο χώρο του AWMN ...

----------

